# Icefishing the Missouri???



## Crazydog (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone have any luck icefishing the Missouri?--I fish the Tributaries in winter, but never tried icefishing the Missouri.--I was told it couldnt be fished, because of the strong current--A guy should be able to fish side channels and backwaters right?----Anysetups or tips, on it would be great!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of guys have been fishing south of bismarck along the state line. It's been pretty good from the reports I've gotten.

I do know a buddy that put his ATV through the ice (got it out) so stay on the trails to be safe.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

We fish the Missouri near williston and do pretty well, I would say If you have a boat and a fourwheeler then mark the deep holes you fish in the summer and try them in the winter.Here are a few pics of us fishing the missouri this winter.


----------

